# Advice Needed



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

I went to scheels sports shop this weekend to look for a new coyote rifle... I was looking for either a .204, .223, 22.250, or a 243. I found a .204 ruger for $519 and i really liked it, i am looking for a rifle around the $500 range... i was wondering what you guys thought i should do, either get a diff cal. or diff brand... any input would be greatly appreciated.

thanks :sniper:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

All of the calibers you mentioned are great choices but they all have their advantages and disadvantages. These advantages and disadvantages will be effected quite a bit by the questions I'm about to ask you.

What type of terrain are you hunting? Are you on a tight budget as far as ammo goes? Do you live near a sporting goods store that will have ammo in stock at all times for all the calibers you mentioned? Do you plan on practicing alot at targets at different distances, or just sighting in at 100yds and calling it good (this will tell me how much ammo you'll go through). Please reply.


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

I live near litchfield, mn... terrian is mostly fields, fenclines, and groves (some wooded areas). I will be sighting in at about 250 or 300 yards... and my closest sport shop is about 15 minutes away and have most ammo... by the way how is you year goin chasin those predators in delano?

:sniper:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Well that makes things easier on me now that I know we hunt the same type of terrain. I'll assume you're not on a limited budget cause you did'nt say anything about it. 
I wanted a flatter shooting rifle cause I do alot of hunting under the moon and sometimes it can be hard to judge distance at night. I also like to spot and stalk predators and wanted A gun that could really reach them if I was unable to get very close. Also, I like to call in ND where the land is much more open than around here and shots can be farther. So I chose the Savage model 12fv in 22-250. I have alot of practice out to 400yds and am confident out to that range. I could'nt be more pleased with it. 400yd shots are very rare in MN. I've only had one in the 7 years I've been doing this, but practice helps and at 383yds that yote bit the dust. Those shots are a bit more common in ND though and when the yote WILL NOT come any closer, I'm glad I have the 250.

The hunting has been good so far this season. Made 22 sets so far and killed 4 personaly and my partner killed 1 that came in on his side too. Called in another pair on my partners side but they smelled him and took off. He did'nt see them till they were already buggin out and did not get a shot.Thank god the snow came when it did.


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

I Live Real Close to you Guys.. Hutchinson. Haven't Really Made it out this year since we don't have much for Snow cover.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

You can still make a set right before dark. Try calling a spot after the sun has set....I've called in a few that way. The first set I made this season was just after sunset and I killed one. We had no snow And I was tired of waiting.


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah i have only been out in the morning right when the sun is rising and i have had much better luck that way than at sunset, but who knows thats just my opinion... Rekooh have you had any luck this year?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

bloodyblinddoors do you know a guy from deleno named steve walstad


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Doesn't sound farmiliar....


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

How about a guy named Joe Stang?

Justin


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I know who Joe Stang is. I dont know him very well, but I know who he is.


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

Ah I see. Yeah he's dating a friend of mine's sister. That's how I know him. He said he would take me coyote hunting down there but I haven't gotten a chance to get down there yet and take him up on it.

Justin


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

It sounds like we're not talking about guns anymore so I'm sorry to barge in, but Savage has relatively cheap but good guns. I just shot a 1 inch 
2 shot group at 100 yds. open sights with mine so if a poor shot like me can do it, that's really saying something. I would suggest any of the 111's.


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

My cousin bought a Savage .223 in a varmint model this spring and I shot it. Man that thing really shoots. We were shooting golf balls at 100yds nearly every shot. It wasn't really that cheap because it's a more expensive model. He could probably have bought a Remington for not much more but to each his own I guess.

Justin


----------



## Bannysfire (Dec 10, 2006)

I would go with a HOWA 22-250 it promises 1 1/2 inch groupings. or return it. Cost about $600 Real nail driver. Howa 1500 22-250 awsome gun pepper stock stain less bull barrel thumbhole nothing better in my mind but we all have or choice of favorites.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Don't you mean 1/2 inch groupings? 1 1/2 inch groups at 100yds is sub-par in most shooters eyes


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

............yeah....what Brad said.....


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

When you think about it, a guarantee of 1 1/2" groups at 100 yards isn't too bad. You have to factor in the skill of the shooter and the quality of the ammo. You guys are the exception to the rule when it comes to hunters, far from average I mean. If we could get a real survey done, covering the wide range of people who hunt, I would be surprised if 10% actually took their rifles out to practice more than once a year. Those types aren't likely to shoot itty bitty groups, no matter how good their rifles are. Buy what you can afford. The difference is often found in shooter skill and finding the right ammunition. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i have a howa 22-250. same one that bannysfire is talking about with the thumbhole and heavy barrel. it will shoot 1/2" groups at 100. some days tighter than that. it was a fairly inexpensive rifle, but i am more than happy with it. most accurate rifle that i own. the only bad thing is the weight of it. damn thing weighs just over 9 lbs. without the scope and bipod on it. it can be a pain to carry on those sets where you have to hike a ways.

kase


----------

